# check this guy out (warning: disgusting manboobs)



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Just an amazing physical transformation...

before










after loosing 400 lbs




























after skin removal surgery



















bulking up


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

wowee, did he work the fat off, with all that baggage it looks like liposuction. but gratz anyways thats one hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## cavigu (May 18, 2009)

Damn, he is hot in the last pic


----------



## doomflower (Jul 26, 2009)

I am in awe of this guy's accomplishments. That's damned impressive.

Hm...makes me wonder if he got gastric bypass surgery. A friend of mine did, and her transformation was equally dramatic.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

doomflower said:


> I am in awe of this guy's accomplishments. That's damned impressive.
> 
> Hm...makes me wonder if he got gastric bypass surgery. A friend of mine did, and her transformation was equally dramatic.


Nope, he didn't. And just showing his before/after pics is missing the biggest part of the story. Even if you're not overweight, it's still an insanely inspirational story and I think a lot of people here can relate to him in ways. The guy was friendless, never left the house, had social anxiety, was suicidal etc. Basically, out of desperation, he emailed a health/nutrition personal trainer guy from the local news, and he became his friend and helped him lose all of that weight. Seriously, you've gotta watch the video.

"I felt like I deserved as much pain as possible if I was to kill myself, to burn myself, literally, in the desert... maybe people could hear my screams and hear all the despair that consumed me for all of those years."

=(


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, I recently saw this guy on a Discovery Channel special, which was oh-so-tastefully titled something like, _The 600 Pound Virgin. _


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

That was brilliant... truly eye opening and inspirational indeed :yes

You gotta keep fighting


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

VCL XI said:


> Yeah, I recently saw this guy on a Discovery Channel special, which was oh-so-tastefully titled something like, _The 600 Pound Virgin. _


Don't we live in a wonderful society? :roll


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats really awesome!


----------



## judge72 (Jan 9, 2009)

What an incredible story! I shed a tear or two on that one. Simply amazing.


----------



## Starwars1123 (Jul 30, 2009)

cavigu said:


> Damn, he is hot in the last pic


Hes even more attractive in the first and second pictures IMHO


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, amazing! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

He is kinda cute now.  

I will watch the video later.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, in the last pic he looks quite attractive!

They didnt do a very good job aligning his nipples I think. Check out the second from last pic.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

That's a great story! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sure he doesn't mind the scars! Damn it I need to lose weight!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

he looks good in the last pic


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

nice belly button


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

He looks good in the last pic, hopefully becoming good looking hasn't changed his personality for the worse :/


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Wow that's really great and it's super great that they're such good friends. V. inspirational thanks for posting


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

That trainer is a real good guy. Restores my faith in humanity. Touching story


----------



## EgoZero (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh I found that that trainer and thsi guy have a youtube channel. You can check it out and you may find some really useful tips http://www.youtube.com/user/reshapethenation


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder how his mind has transformed.


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for the post! Was suprised to see these people are fairly close to where I live


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Top marks to him, major improvement.


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

Guess this shows how it IS possible to overcome something much harder than one can imagine...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This guy is really inspirational, and proves that if you chase after your dreams, anything is possible.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so why cant more people be like chris???
he didnt even charge anything! wtf!!

i guess the world has one chris and about a billion uncaring selfish people, whoopity do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey hey......

Maybe it's our job to BE that Chris!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, but were not confident like chris, so that could be a problem


----------



## VanillaBean (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats incredible! Thanks for the post, very inspiring.


----------



## VanillaBean (Aug 15, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> He looks good in the last pic, hopefully becoming good looking hasn't changed his personality for the worse :/


lol sad but true, it happens to a lot of ppl.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

doomflower said:


> Hm...makes me wonder if he got gastric bypass surgery. A friend of mine did, and her transformation was equally dramatic.


it looks like he did. the skin is like a rubber band. the bigger you get the more it stretches. his skin was very loose there as if the fat was gone quickly. people that actually lose the weight through diet and exercise take longer to lose the fat so the skin 'rubberbands' back as the fat is being lost.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

That is very surreal.. I feel as though I should have absolutely NO excuse now for my sedentary lifestyle, eating junk food, and drinking soda. . . O_O If this guy can make THAT change for himself, I should be able to do more than just the bare absolute minimum & sitting here idly otherwise. . .


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

so cool! What a great story.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------

